# Picture of D-cups + SS5 bags on MKV



## GolfL (Apr 7, 2012)

Guys,

Someone got a picture of D-cups with SS5 bags on a Golf MKV fully aired out?

I got my bagyard classics but thinking to switch, since tapered sleeves are not as accurate/comfortable as bellow. 

Thanks!:thumbup:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

No top cup


----------



## GolfL (Apr 7, 2012)

Someone got a pic WITH top cup, so no cutting in chassis?


----------



## coneklr (Sep 23, 2003)

MKVI but same car. Nipple still full there and nothing trimmed in the rear.


----------



## GolfL (Apr 7, 2012)

Hmm that is not bad!

But another option, is it true that Airlift comes with a "new" bag. This would also be a bellow bag that needs NO trimming for the MKV/MKVI?


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

GolfL said:


> Hmm that is not bad!
> 
> But another option, is it true that Airlift comes with a "new" bag. This would also be a bellow bag that needs NO trimming for the MKV/MKVI?


its basically the same thing as RE(SS)5's with a dcup


----------



## GolfL (Apr 7, 2012)

True, but if the shape of the nippel that is on the chassis, is in the bag. This bag would go lower, without trimming.

I dont have to rush it, anyone knows more info about these bags?


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

GolfL said:


> True, but if the shape of the nippel that is on the chassis, is in the bag. This bag would go lower, without trimming.
> 
> I dont have to rush it, anyone knows more info about these bags?


They are making a top bracket too, so it would be the same if I'm not mistaken. But most people run the D-cups without the top bracket and shave the nipple to get extra lows.

And to give you an idea, here is the difference between Dorbitz D-cup:










And the new Airlift design:










The bottom bracket is virtually the same. The top bracket is similar in idea, but opposite. 

The nipple sits inside the recessed cutout on Airlift's and sits in the cup for Dorbitz. The overall thickness of the top bracket will be the deciding factor, but they should be pretty close to the same size.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

The nipple needs to be trimmed slightly even if you run the top cup. Otherwise the top cup doesn't sit flat on the spring plate and will rock back and forth on the nipple. The nipple should only act as a "guide" for the top plate. There shouldn't be weight on it :beer::beer:


----------



## coneklr (Sep 23, 2003)

bryangb said:


> The nipple needs to be trimmed slightly even if you run the top cup. Otherwise the top cup doesn't sit flat on the spring plate and will rock back and forth on the nipple. The nipple should only act as a "guide" for the top plate. There shouldn't be weight on it :beer::beer:


Mine isnt trimmed and the top cup sits on the frame rail not on the nipple. There isnt any rocking at all. I do plan on trimming mine this winter though.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

coneklr said:


> Mine isnt trimmed and the top cup sits on the frame rail not on the nipple. There isnt any rocking at all. I do plan on trimming mine this winter though.


I had to trim mine, basically cut about 1/4" off the top of the Nip


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

coneklr said:


> Mine isnt trimmed and the top cup sits on the frame rail not on the nipple. There isnt any rocking at all. I do plan on trimming mine this winter though.


Odd. I looked at mine out of curiosity and it definitely would have need trimmed if I planned on keeping the top cup. Others I've seen we're the same


----------



## coneklr (Sep 23, 2003)

98DUB said:


> I had to trim mine, basically cut about 1/4" off the top of the Nip


Ouch 

Ill go take a look at mine over lunch and make sure im not crazy lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

98DUB said:


> And the new Airlift design:


The design on the new AirLift rear has changed ever so slightly and it now uses a bottom bracket which more closely resembles the performance series upper bracket. They're also including a roll plate with the kit revision. In addition to that, the new AirLift kit will work with both cut nipple cars and non-cut nipple cars. :beer:


----------



## GolfL (Apr 7, 2012)

Any clue when the release is?:thumbup:

Kinda curious about the airlifts:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Ship date is October 19th!

Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## GoldenNugget (Feb 5, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Ship date is October 19th!
> 
> Cheers,
> Andrew


How much are the new bags going to run ?

Will they go lower then ss-5's with both cups in place ?


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

GoldenNugget said:


> How much are the new bags going to run ?
> 
> Will they go lower then ss-5's with both cups in place ?


this id like to know as well these look like a very good option i love my performance rears but i THINK they are rubbing the arm i need to check them again


----------



## GoldenNugget (Feb 5, 2009)

Also Andrew your phones are messed up btw haha I've been trying to call I need to order new rear shocks I blew mine out at h2o


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

coneklr said:


> Mine isnt trimmed and the top cup sits on the frame rail not on the nipple. There isnt any rocking at all. I do plan on trimming mine this winter though.


didn't touch my nipples either. left them as it.














:sly:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

GoldenNugget said:


> How much are the new bags going to run ?
> 
> Will they go lower then ss-5's with both cups in place ?


$300 for the rear kit without shocks.



JettaGT8V80 said:


> this id like to know as well these look like a very good option i love my performance rears but i THINK they are rubbing the arm i need to check them again


Dennis, please see the above post.



GoldenNugget said:


> Also Andrew your phones are messed up btw haha I've been trying to call I need to order new rear shocks I blew mine out at h2o


The weather here has made the phones wonky. They are working now though!


----------

